# what can I do to get my son's melted jacket off my glass door???



## cristiansmom (Jan 28, 2011)

My husband accidentally hit the door with my son's jacket and it melted onto the glass. He proceeded to try to scrape it off with a plastic scraper but now's it just smeared on and looks worse... I tried paint remover and acetone when the stove was cold. Tried to get the stove hot and scrape again but with a glass scraper but still no luck... Any help????

Debi


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 28, 2011)

debinri said:
			
		

> My husband accidentally hit the door with my son's jacket and it melted onto the glass. He proceeded to try to scrape it off with a plastic scraper but now's it just smeared on and looks worse... I tried paint remover and acetone when the stove was cold. Tried to get the stove hot and scrape again but with a glass scraper but still no luck... Any help????
> 
> Debi



Ouch,

You'll have to find something that can dissolve both the jacket and scrapper stuff, there are a number of removers that would likely do it but I'm not so sure about their effects on the gaskets and the glass itself would be.

All of these products need to kept away from heat and only used in a well ventilated setting.

The first one I'd be tempted to try would be Goof Off, I'd talk to the stove shop first.

Good luck and don't scratch that glass.


----------



## szmaine (Jan 28, 2011)

Goo Gone maybe? I use that for lots of things.


----------



## lightyear (Jan 29, 2011)

just try glass cleaner and razor blade on an angle to scrape it off. It shouldn't scrape your glass.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 29, 2011)

Might be easier to pick up a new piece of glass and jacket while you are at it.


----------



## lbcynya (Jan 29, 2011)

lightyear said:
			
		

> just try glass cleaner and razor blade on an angle to scrape it off. It shouldn't scrape your glass.



+1...

I've used a razor blade (make sure you use a brand new one) on my wood stove tons of times before I figured out that water and ash worked better. 

The melted bits might leave a shadow, but that might dissipate over time (with lots of heat).


----------



## smilejamaica (Jan 29, 2011)

what about isopropyl alcohol or mineral spirits just make sure stove is cool with one of those green top sponges


----------



## magsf11 (Jan 29, 2011)

try one of those magic erasers. that what i used on mine when my sons ball bonced of the glass andleft all kinds of marks.


----------



## katwillny (Jan 29, 2011)

I used Goo Gone to remove a piece of a plastic bag my dear son was kicking around and got stuck to the glass. Im sure i dont have to tell you to Make sure stove is off for a few hours before you attempt this.


----------



## hoverfly (Jan 29, 2011)

Any scraping or chemicals could damage the glass, personally I would replace the glass or let it cook off.


----------



## Nicholas440 (Jan 29, 2011)

I would burn it off with a propane torch,  it would be messy, smokey, and smelly but it would cook that material to a point that it would scrape off easily.  The window can take a good amount of heat its a  ceramic material not glass.  I would take it very slow, dont put too much heat onto it  just  heat the messy part up from a few inches away, let the torch flame sort of  cook it then scrape gently.

Or as someone said just let it be and in time the heat will bake it enough to come off.  If it was like a nylon material or polyester and its melted to the window  I doubt that Goo Gone or any solvent is going to remove it without damage to the window itself.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 29, 2011)

New husband ftw


----------



## Bxpellet (Jan 29, 2011)

I would try a heat gun and a new razor, if it melted once it will melt again, slow and steady when it's soft scrap it of make take a few times good luck did your kid get a new jacket, or he walking around with a pellet stove battle scar


----------



## velotocht (Jan 29, 2011)

Ladies and Gents:

Is the glass in a pellet stove symentrical?  In other words, is the inner (heat) surface the same as the outer (room) surface? I'm asking because I know an electric kitchen range has a sealed unit in which the inner glass is tempered (heat resistant) and the outer glass is standard window glass.  It is not good to put kitchen-range glass in backwards - I'm speaking from experience here! 

Here's my thought - If the glass is symmetrical, could one simply turn the glass outside in?  And then let the heat and flames of the pellet stove cook the plastic off?  The added value here is that the fumes from the plastic cooking would be exhausted out side of the home. ??

Comments?

RonB


----------



## Trickyrick (Jan 29, 2011)

OK,  I work in the plastic processing industry.  There is a spray we use on molds to remove plastic and burnt materials from molds and dies.  The spray is called "The Stripper" made by Slide products.  You can look it up in the net, I think PPE (plastics processing equipment) might still carry it.

I can NOT recommend using this spray indoors and it is both flamable and caustic to nearly any finish.  Take the glass out and bring it outside.  Spray this stuff on and let sit for a couple minutes.  Keep it wet with the spray and whipe off.  

I'm serious about not doing this indoors,  it eats all paints, any urithane, any waxes, all stone and tile sealers, small dogs, and cats, etc.  As a spray you can guess that it gets everywhere.  Also whipe with a cotton material any synthetic cloth will melt.  You get the picture.

Also once clean rinse well with water or glass cleaner before installing it back in the stove.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 29, 2011)

RonB,

A wonderful idea, only gotchas are:

The chemicals being burned off may cause more problems to the stove (unknown) and you have to have the glass work done at a stove shop ($) if you wish to maintain any warranty etc... .


----------



## cityhick (Jan 29, 2011)

razor blade......new.......keep the edge flat against the glass.....they even make a little holder that you can get at the big box store for scraping......people use them to scrape melted jacket material off of stoves and such..........razor blade........good luck.......you shouldnt need it though if you get a razor blade......it helps to have a can do attitude also...


----------



## velotocht (Jan 29, 2011)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> RonB,
> 
> A wonderful idea, only gotchas are:
> 
> The chemicals being burned off may cause more problems to the stove (unknown) and you have to have the glass work done at a stove shop ($) if you wish to maintain any warranty etc... .



SmokeyBear:
I expect the burn chemicals would do little harm to the inside of the stove (not sure, but I 'expect').  Most clothing material sold in the US has to pass several strigent chemical and fire retardent tests such that if the cloths do catch fire they do little harm to humans or surrounding environment.  Therefore, I would expect minumal harm to the guts of a pellet stove.  That said, however, the coat may have been made in China - which means all bets are 'off' as to content and chemical nature or the jacket!

As to glass work being done at a stove shop - I frequently drop the windows out of my pellet stove to clean the air ducts behind them.  It is 2 nuts and 10 minutes work - and recommended in the WhitField owners manual.  I can easily flip my windows a replace them inside-out ... or outside-in .  Not quite sure why you would propose taking the stove into a stove shop.

Thanks for the reply.  Take care

RonB


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 29, 2011)

velotocht said:
			
		

> SmokeyTheBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your Whitfield manual does not apply to other brands and window glass work is usually required to be done by the manufacturer's representatives.  

Look it up in your manuals folks.   

That is why you Read The Fine Manual.


----------



## Rokal (Jan 29, 2011)

cityhick said:
			
		

> razor blade......new.......keep the edge flat against the glass.....they even make a little holder that you can get at the big box store for scraping......people use them to scrape melted jacket material off of stoves and such..........razor blade........good luck.......you shouldnt need it though if you get a razor blade......it helps to have a can do attitude also...



The razor blade will work.  My wife accidentally cleaned the hot glass of my stove with a microfiber cloth last week.  The cloth melted to the glass.

I let the glass cool and scraped off the hardened mess with a new razor blade.  Worked great and no scratches!

Good luck.


----------



## Countryboymo (Jan 29, 2011)

I have to second or third the sharp razor blade and scrape it off.  I used glass cleaner and kept the last little residue wet for about 10 mins and used a cotton cloth to clean it the rest of the way.  There was a little halo or shadow still visible and after a week or so of running the stove it faded away.


----------



## DoWnAqT (Jan 29, 2011)

I dont know if this would help, my sunglasses cleaner pad fell out of my pocket and landed on to my chrome pipes on my motorcycle when they were burning hot...I was able to get it off with Oven cleaner...Yellow can, just sprayed it and let it sit for a while and it came off pretty easy with a microfiber towel...do this when it cools down too..


----------



## DoWnAqT (Jan 29, 2011)

I dont know if this would help, my sunglasses cleaner pad fell out of my pocket and landed on to my chrome pipes on my motorcycle when they were burning hot...I was able to get it off with Oven cleaner...Yellow can, just sprayed it and let it sit for a while and it came off pretty easy with a microfiber towel...do this when it cools down too..


----------

